# New Pasture Shed Design Help



## DellaMyDarling (Aug 14, 2019)

We have decided it is in our best long term interests here to buy a buck. Nigerian goats here.
This means we absolutely need a second pasture (right? No way to truly house/pasture the does together with the buck long term?)

My first pasture cost us $250 for a beautiful fence job. I plan to repeat the same fencing across the field a bit. Goats will be able to eyeball and yell at each other.
The shed, however...
My Mister built a gorgeous pasture shed for the does. It does not have any wind protection for winter, however. And, it cost about $450 

Very expensive endeavors these goats are.

At night time, or extreme weather, I bring my does inside to a large shed turned animal barn. They have their own stall across from the chicken pen. It is not heated, but it's out of wind, rain, and the bedding is warmer for them in winter. It is built with kidding in mind as well. Stall is not really large enough for separation to allow for a buck stall. Buck will have to just live outside in his pasture. I understand this to be perfectly fine for him as long as his shelter keeps him dry and out of wind.

What's my least expensive while also most aesthetically pleasing housing design for the buck?
Mister thinks it should be the same as the does. I know an outside goat needs more element protection. Mister thinks he should have a floor like the does shed, I think we should have a raised platform off ground. What IS better in design?
The plan is only ONE unrelated buck plus whatever male kids are awaiting new homes beyond weaning.

Small monkey wrench:
Potbelly pig will ideally hang out with the buck as well. He is currently hanging out with the does, and they're somewhat ok with it but I think he'll make a better companion for a buck.  Potbelly ain't exactly a hopper and climber like a goat, so shed design needs to reflect that. Sounds like he cannot be outside 24/7 in cold weather, so he'll continue to come in houseat night and extreme weather.

Whew...hope I answered all important things.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 14, 2019)

DellaMyDarling said:


> We have decided it is in our best long term interests here to buy a buck. Nigerian goats here.
> This means we absolutely need a second pasture (right? No way to truly house/pasture the does together with the buck long term?)
> 
> My first pasture cost us $250 for a beautiful fence job. I plan to repeat the same fencing across the field a bit. Goats will be able to eyeball and yell at each other.
> ...


You can build out of pallets and sheath it with wood  stained or painted...., or  sheath with metal , but use a dirt or sand floor and layer in the winter with straw, used hay, shavings etc. You can build off the ground tables for the goat to sleep on., dirt floors won't  rot out from the pee and are much easier to clean. You can get really creative with the pallets and make some really visually  appealing   shelters for a low cost


----------



## DellaMyDarling (Aug 14, 2019)

I would certainly go pallets, but the Mister thinks they're inferior LOL
I made a pretty mean duck hut out of pallets and shipping crate though.

So, you seem to agree that dirt floor shelter with a raised platform for goats to lay is ideal?
Building fun got the better of him on the doe shelter. It has a plywood floor, which I suspect won't last as long as the rest of it! I'll get some stall mats eventually, should prolong it at least.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 15, 2019)

DellaMyDarling said:


> I would certainly go pallets, but the Mister thinks they're inferior LOL
> I made a pretty mean duck hut out of pallets and shipping crate though.
> 
> So, you seem to agree that dirt floor shelter with a raised platform for goats to lay is ideal?
> Building fun got the better of him on the doe shelter. It has a plywood floor, which I suspect won't last as long as the rest of it! I'll get some stall mats eventually, should prolong it at least.



I wouldn't  want anything other than a dirt floor,  we top ours with sand and it is so easy to clean. I have had a wooden floor before , pee rots wood, mats trap the moisture between the wood and mat....you may want to use deep bedding on that wood floor so soak up the urine. You could close it off to them during the day and let them in at night only .... as to the the "MISTER thinking they are inferior" , lol...has he ever tried taking a pallet apart ?  Although goats do need protection from a cold damp wind, they also need clean air to breath, the ammonia build up at the bottom of a closed shelter along with a wood floor will cause respiratory  problems at a minimum...stick your nose down there and smell the ammonia, it can be overpowering to the nose and lungs.
Another thing to remember, goats WILL and can breed through a fence, if the "tool" can fit through the fence opening, you will get pregnant doe's. .his pasture doesn’t  need to huge, but you can fence the stong fence to keep him enclosed and do another cheaper fence a foot out  to keep them from breeding through the fence. Or have him as far from the ladies as possible,  with a wether as his companion.
Good luck building the next building, have fun and enjoy your goats .


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Aug 25, 2019)

We built a 4x4x8 shelter out of 3.5 sheets of plywood (craigslist!) with basic 2x4 framing.  The front is a half sheet, so the left half is the door opening.  It just sits on the dirt, but I put shavings in for the winter.

I cut out some windows and covered the openings with leftover hardware cloth from my chicken coop.  I put the wood cut-outs on hinges to allow air flow in the summer (TEXAS HEAT!), but I can close in storms (I bought some cheap swing set chain and some hooks so I can adjust how open the windows are, depending on my need). Finally, I got a 2 pack of huge tarps from Costco ($15, I think) and tacked it on to cover the outside to minimize rain damage.  

This has worked great for my buck and his wether buddy.  We can move it if needed, too, by towing with a tractor or atv.  Heavier than I was expecting.


----------



## DellaMyDarling (Aug 25, 2019)

What do you think about taking one of those 300gal water tanks in crate, and modifying it (cutting big hole, may or may not add materials like siding) as a (single) buck house in pasture?
I am just thinking...they're built sturdy, can be hosed out clean, can be dragged or forked around as needed. The "igloo" style dog houses or cattle farm "veal huts" will keep animals warm, so won't this rounded plastic container as well?
We have one that we had delivered to us on the cheap from a Craigslist guy. It showed up with unidentified brown coating on interior. I don't want animal or greenhouse water in it now. If a goat hole is cut into it, we can pressure wash it clean enough for a stinky peeing pebble dropping bachelor.


----------



## DellaMyDarling (Aug 25, 2019)

Oh hey, like this!

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/612700724281916631/


----------

